# Tie concrete block to existing best practice



## tull4ever (Jun 6, 2012)

What would be the best method or practice connecting to the existing red block 4x8x16 wall with concrete 8x8x16 block; see attached pic. The 6x8x16 is stopping at 2 courses and back filled.  I will be continuing up for another 6 courses of 8x8x16 block. Appreciate your expert opinion. Thanks, in advance!


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/wall-mult...Building%and Joinery-_-Wall Multi Starter Kit
These are good, but may not be available near you.
Click on proceed to link destination.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jun 8, 2012)

Standard brick ties could be attached to the existing "red block" (they look like bricks to me) by drilling and anchoring the ties into the block/brick.  Expansion anchors located at the new block mortar lines, and drilled into the solid webs of the block/brick (not the voids, if present).


----------



## tull4ever (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info gentlemen.

Stewart, yes, it seems only England uses the form in the link supplied. I see that as strange since it looks to be an excellent solution to the problem; connecting new to old.

BridgeMan, do you have knowledge of a location or link to pick up standard brink ties? I'm not having any luck finding any locally; home depot, lowes, dixieline, or ace hardware. Seems I'm not very good at Googling for them either...and at this point only require maybe 20 ties at the most.

Another question; what about tying the walls together by extending bond beam rebar through to existing wall, affixing with cement? Would there be an issue with expansion due to differences in the walls? 

Thanks again...


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 10, 2012)

What I have used many times in the past are things called frame ties, which are used to tie timber door and window frames to the brickwork as it is built up. It's a smilar idea to BridgeMans.
You could probably make some up by bending some metal bars and drilling a fixing hole. As long as you get a good fix into the existing brickwork these will hold well. I have also known bricklayers just drill, plug and use 6 inch screws into the wall, but have never used this method myself.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 10, 2012)

Check out your local concrete, and block suppier ,they will have anything you need for your walls.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jun 10, 2012)

Try Home Depot--last time I looked, the local store had packages of them (I think of 100) for less than $16.  Made by Simpson-Strongtie, if memory serves me correctly.  I still have part of a box (of 500) I bought 40 years ago, that I couldn't give away at our last garage sale.  A few guys picked them up and looked at them, wondering what they were for.


----------

